# Rear Tires



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Anyone used the JelClaw rear's for the Tomy Super G+
Are they flanged to fit the stock wheel? 
What's the diameter, do they come in multiple sizes?

Just looking for something cheap and simple to get the cars stuck to the track for my Grandkids. 

Does anyone make sell slip on silicone in multiple sizes for the Tomy SG+?

I used to buy sponge tires coated in silicone. Pretty sure I got them from ScaleAuto. I still have a bunch of them all ranging from .434-450. I looked at ScaleAuto's site and do not see them.

I'd like to find black .440 slip on rear silicone tires. Do I have to buy rear wheels to go that route, and from who?

PS: I want Black tires.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

best selection around
http://xp77.com/hiester/tires.htm
also find Weird Jack on eBay selling Rocket Science slip on silicone tires. he frequently sells a huge bag of blem tires that are good to race with. very many outside diameters from both.
personally, I don't care for JelClaws, but many others love them.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The hitch with getting aftermarket tires for SG+ cars is the goofy wheels that they use. The wheels have a center ridge like most 1/32nd wheels. If you get silicone on sponge tires those come on their own wheels and are available in incremental sizes. Silicone on sponge tires work very well, but they are fragile and expensive. I can't recall anyone else besides Jel Claws that makes a tire for Tomy wheels. Most people get aftermarket double flange wheels and use slip-on silicone tires. Some makes of silicone tires can also be somewhat fragile. Super Tires are available in incremental sizes and are nearly indestructable. If you use 0.250 inch diameter wheels the Tyco series of tires would give you a good number of choices.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

good points Rich. 
I keep forgetting about the goofy SG+ wheels. 
I just grind them off or replace with double flange.
there has been some controversy over those wheels in my drag race group that has a STOCK inline class, only allowing slip on silicone tires and wheelie bars.
so grinding the wheels makes them altered and no longer stock.
yes, JelClaw makes a tire especially for those wheels and I keep them available to racers at events.
always good to hear from everyone regarding any subject as I can hardly remember basics and I forget some stuff.
halftimers you know! 
LOL


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

are you using Stock SG+ rear tires with ribs & tires with gaps in middle?
or
removing them and putting them & putting on a delrin rim?

If you got a flat rim .25-.29 diameter
you could try
365 "Super Tires" Narrow Slip-on Silicones Assortment (1 pair each A Compound) $17.50

(a little late, I forgot to hit post)


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Wanted to go the cheapest route for the Grandkids, I figured using the stock rear wheels. After looking and looking I'll get some JelClaws, and see how they work.

I once was able to buy sponge/silicone in .002 increments, anyone doing those?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Slottech and Wizzard have silicone on sponge tires in incremental sizes.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Rich ...... Thanks man.


----------



## brighamdmo (Mar 28, 2012)

RjAFX: I use the Jel Claw Super G+ rear tires (#ST-2060) on my Super G+ cars. They are made for the stock rims (with ribs), and they fit perfectly. Like the original OEM tires, they are a bit concave across the tread width, but for basement racing, they seem just fine to me.

I also use the Jel Claw fronts to replace old and cracked OEM tires. Jel Claws has two models that work for that application, #ST-2060-F and #ST-2080-F. Both fit fine on the stock front rims, but I like the 2080-F tires better (just a tad smaller diameter than the 2060-F tires).

If you want to have more rear tire options (i.e., ones that fit a "normal" rim), you can replace the stock Super G+ rims/rear axle/crown gear/gear spacer assembly with an SRT rims/rear axle/crown gear/gear spacer assembly. It is a direct replacement. SRT rear axle assemblies are available from several online vendors (including Bud's), or you can get them in the Tomy SRT Tune-up kit. Silicone tires from Supertires, Bud's, and others will fit the SRT rim (0.275" diameter; approx. 0.250" width).

I hope this info is useful to you! Dale in mid-MO


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The stock tires oxidize a bit as they age and that removes a lot of the grip. I find that running them on some fine grit sandpaper takes the slick layer off and they stick much better. That would be the cheapest route.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

a good "truing" of any/all tires improves performance.
I reiterate from earlier or a different thread.
slip on silicone tires will stretch like a rubber band if left on the rims when they are not in use.
removed from the rims and stored with the car, they will last indefinitely and perform very well when clean.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I knew I'd get the needed info when I asked. That's the reason I use this site, and not others. I ordered and received a 5 pr. of JelClaws for the SG+, and will give them a shot the next time I set up a track in the living room. Still debating with myself about where to set up a full time track.

Thanks Gentlemen


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

where?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

alpink said:


> where?



Well we sold the big house when the last of the kids moved out. Bought this little 1410 sqft house, and it would be just fine. Didn't plan on the youngest Daughter getting the big D and moving in with my only Granddaughter. So I could build a fold up in the garage, or in the living room hiding behind the couch. I go for behind the couch, have not talked the Wife into that.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Since you're in a dry climate, I would opt for the garage. If you have room up above, consider a table you can raise on pulleys to the rafters. The overhead door might cause a space issue, and an automatic door opener might make things even worse. That leaves a fold up, which can work out good if you don't go overboard with scenery. 

There's lots of options... I've seen pix of a track built into what looked kinda like a china cabinet. The table folded down for use, and then when folded back in and the doors were closed, it looked like a piece of furniture. It even had handy sorage inside the doors for controllers, etc.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

115° in the shade come summer. 140° in the garage the same summer. No matter where it is, it will be a simple attached to the wall that will raise to use. No pulleys, no tow trucks, just a simple pull up and place the legs.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> Thanks Gentlemen



"where?"

LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay. Skip the garage... Temp swings will make the track expand and contract, and if mounted will cause issues. Inside it must go....


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Okay. Skip the garage... Temp swings will make the track expand and contract, and if mounted will cause issues. Inside it must go....


I brought the idea up with my wife last night.....ya know what she said when I told her I wanted to hide it behind the couch. She said......."That sounds like a good idea". I had to take a NITRO, and go to UrgentCare for some Oxygen. What in Helsinki is going on when your Wife agree's the living room is a good place for a Retired Marine Grunt to play with toys.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, at least she's working with ya!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hey, at least she's working with ya!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I think she's on drugs.....lol

Anyone know the outside diameter of the JelClaws for the Tomy Turbo/SRT?


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

RjAFX said:


> I think she's on drugs.....lol
> 
> Anyone know the outside diameter of the JelClaws for the Tomy Turbo/SRT?


OD .45"


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

slots-n-stuff said:


> OD .45"


ThanksBrother

Purdy tall ..... was hoping for .440-.446 to help the GrandKids out a bit more, oh and me too. I picked up a few TriPower's. I hope that, and tires does the trick for the littlest one.

I think the reason Jeni thought mounting a folding track to the living room wall behind the couch was a good idea.....is because I sold one of my car's, and told her to get new flooring through out, and buy paint. Told her she would have to "help" me do the painting. I have a feeling she'll ask for some extra cash for new a new living room set. That's ok, I get a set-up "INSIDE" the house.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!!High price to pay, but still worth it!! Hope it all works out great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow!!High price to pay, but still worth it!! Hope it all works out great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Guess she means it. She got home from work, 20 mins later the flooring company was here. New carpet gets rolled down monday.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

The new carpet is in and, I set up a track yesterday for my Granddaughter and myself. Added JelClaws to the stock SGplus cars, they worked out ok for the money. Didnt have pull, and repress wheels, didn't have to glue or silicone tires on. Yep, these JelClaws work ok. They'd be a heck of a lot better at .440......


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

PS: Bought another 15 pairs. 10pr Turbo etc, 5 pair SG+. They are for sale everywhere, price is ok, and I know the size mounted. 

I only use BLACK tires, not easy finding multiple sized black tires.

I'll do my best in finding tires I can size and silicone myself.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

bearsox said:


> *You had asked IF anyone else made a good yet less costly silicone over sponge tire in increments ? Well one of the very best around and at a fair cost is my pal Slade Brown ! Slade has made tires for years and has done runs for Harden Creek , Riggen Cars and Lucky Bob ! A great guy and super knowledgeable ! You can email him here and see what he can do for you ... *[email protected]*net** Oh and tell him Dennis / Bear sent ya ! *
> 
> *Bear :wave:*


Slade makes a great tire!I had a fray racer in cali doing custom tires for a while,everything from o-gauge to tjet wheels,some of the best I have ever used.The gel claws I have used loaded up too fast and made the car feel unpredictable.As far as mass produced I like heisters.
Christian


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree with Chris the Gel Claws picked up dirt on a clean track and got loose after a few laps,atlest with a tuff ones style tjet.Heister makes a nice tire as does Dennis(bear sox) at Balls out Racing.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks Gents......I'll look for more info on Heister push-ons. Silicone covered I "may" just stay away from for now just because of cost, and longevity. I have 20-22 sets in the .434-450 range. I need push on's for the Grandkids, want stuff that'll last, and would like them to be .434-444 mounted diameter. That way the kids can handle the SG+ cars, and have fun. Oh and I don't have buy magnets, rebuild tires, spend a crap load for the 5 GrandSon's and my GrandDaughter.

Shim the magnets, swap to the Turbo/SuperTurbo axle wheel set, push on some .434-444 tires and send them on their way ....


----------

